# [clavier sous X] devient fou, un virus, une malédiction ?

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

Voilà, ca fait 1 semaine que mon X est possédé et j'en viens à vous avant de perdre le moindre cheveux  :Smile: . Donc, en gros, mon clavier (BE) perd son mapping après un temps d'utilisation aléatoire. Donc, je tape dans firefox ce message et à tout moment, la majuscule pourrais s'enclancher ou pire, le mapping du clavier qui est "perdu" et la touche "a" devient "@" ainsi que pour toutes les autres, des caractères magiques incompréhensible. Pire, avec Konsole, mon ENTER principal fou le camps, je n'ai plus accès au &é"'((§è! (car majuscule bloquée) ... les fleches directionnel se prenne pour une scrool barre et les majuscules/minuscules ne cessent d'être inversée. 

Bref, j'y comprend plus rien, et je me demande si ce n'est pas :

- une mise à jour foireuse (vraiment foireuse)

- problème de X

- ma souris qui est morte

Il faut savoir que en console, hors X, je n'ai aucun problème. j'ai repéré ceci dans les logs de X, ca a peut être un rapport :

```

(II) RADEON(0): [RESUME] Attempting to re-init Radeon hardware.

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 8x

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f004a0a [AGP 0x8086/0x2570; Card 0x1002/0x4153 0x148c/0x2084]

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xefffe000 is: 0xefffe000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xf9fff800 is: 0xf9fff800

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xefffe000 0xefffe000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xf9fff800

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(EE) Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Read error: Resource temporarily unavailable

(EE) Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Read error: Resource temporarily unavailable

(EE) Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Read error: Resource temporarily unavailable

(EE) Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Read error: Resource temporarily unavailable

(EE) Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Read error: Resource temporarily unavailable

```

Je précise que ce PC n'est jamais mis en veille et que j'ai tjs une bonne vieille souris ce crosoft ... (oops, grilled). Mon clavier n'est pas en cause, puisque c'est un tout neuf d'hier, et que l'autre faisait exactement pareil (ps2 et usb).

Personne n'a eu ce problème ? C'est ironique quand meme ... C'est le clavier qui déraille mais la souris qui pète, serais-je possédé, ou le pc ? Ou alors, serait-ce un virus ou un malin qui joue avec mes pieds  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut, 

à chaque nouvelle mise à jour de xorg-server tu appliques les consignes fournies dans les logs :

 *Quote:*   

> * You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.4.1
> 
>  * or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because
> 
>  * of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.
> ...

 

exemple : 

 *Quote:*   

> qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
> ...

 

EDIT : tu es en full hal ou comme moi tu es resté sous xorg pour la configuration des périphériques?

----------

## loopx

Heuuu  :Cool: 

J'ai du HAL  :Smile:       ben ca fait 4 ans que cette gentoo tourne, elle est passé sur 2 disques dur et 3 cartes mère avec le temps, et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème. Une ABI/API qui va pas, ok, mais soit ca fonctionne, soit ca fonctionne pas ... La c'est moitié moitié ...

Bah, je prend note, la je vais réinstaller car ... ce sera mieux  :Smile:      Je copie des centaines de Go pour l'instant, pfff lent ....

----------

## Mickael

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heuuu 
> 
> J'ai du HAL       ben ca fait 4 ans que cette gentoo tourne, elle est passé sur 2 disques dur et 3 cartes mère avec le temps, et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème. Une ABI/API qui va pas, ok, mais soit ca fonctionne, soit ca fonctionne pas ... La c'est moitié moitié ...
> ...

 

Le j'ai du hal, n'est pas clair, il nous faut les USE-flags pour xorg-server, la configuration de xorg et enfin le emerge --info. Désolé mais dans ton cas il n'est pas question de fonctionnement à moitié : ton clavier ne fonctionne pas...  :Rolling Eyes:  Mais le clavier n'est peut-être que le sommet de l'iceberg, si cela se trouve, c'est juste une mauvaise configuration entre X et Hal après une mise à jour.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah, je prend note, la je vais réinstaller car ... ce sera mieux      Je copie des centaines de Go pour l'instant, pfff lent ....

 

Pas sur... réflexe windosien ancré dans la partie reptilienne de ton cerveau peut-être?  :Laughing: 

EDIT : Tu peux effectuer un premier diagnostique en bootant sur un sysrescueCD.

----------

## loopx

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   
> 
> Heuuu 
> 
> J'ai du HAL       ben ca fait 4 ans que cette gentoo tourne, elle est passé sur 2 disques dur et 3 cartes mère avec le temps, et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème. Une ABI/API qui va pas, ok, mais soit ca fonctionne, soit ca fonctionne pas ... La c'est moitié moitié ...
> ...

 

Plop, 

Ouf, faut bcp d'info et je suis un gros paresseux   :Laughing:  . Sérieusement, j'ai prévu de formater, non pas à cause de ca, mais parce que mon système devient lent et qu'il va sur ces 5 ans avec une partition reiserfs qui doit être fragmenté à l'abu ... Bref, je fais un nettoyage de printemps. 

Je vais cloturer ce thread car je n'en aurais probablement pas besoin, c'était plus pour voir si quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce problèume que pour le résoudre de mon coté. 

Donc, non, ce n'est pas un vieux réflexe Windowzien, c'est fini depuis bien des années   :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

han zut ton pb m'aurait intéresse, j'ai aussi des merdes avec mon X ...

il s'obstine a utiliser mon clavier en qwerty ! Ayant été absent un moment j'ai eu un tas de mise a jour a faire ... je crois que je suis pas sorti de l'auberge   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> han zut ton pb m'aurait intéresse, j'ai aussi des merdes avec mon X ...
> 
> il s'obstine a utiliser mon clavier en qwerty ! Ayant été absent un moment j'ai eu un tas de mise a jour a faire ... je crois que je suis pas sorti de l'auberge  

 

Bah, essaie de recompiler les modules du X, ou alors, tet qu'un petit "emerge -epv world" pourrait suffire ... ou une new config

----------

## CryoGen

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> han zut ton pb m'aurait intéresse, j'ai aussi des merdes avec mon X ...
> 
> il s'obstine a utiliser mon clavier en qwerty ! Ayant été absent un moment j'ai eu un tas de mise a jour a faire ... je crois que je suis pas sorti de l'auberge  

 

Alors là ca doit être à cause de hal  :Smile: 

Il faut surement mettre le fichier qui va bien dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

```
cryogen@Exia ~ $ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">latin9</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

